# Attestation of documents for Dubai



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All

Could anybody please be so kind as to assist me with the correct procedure to get my SA documents attested for Dubai?

Where do I start and what so I need to do?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## liSTo (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I had my documents attested by a lawyer in Pretoria 2 weeks ago. I gave him the qualification and 2 days later everything was done ie court signed, public relations ministry signed, and the UAE embassy signed. Set me back 500 bucks. 

Documents were submitted in Dubai by the company hiring me, and I got my employment visa 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you! Could you please provide me with a contact nr / email address for the laywer?


----------



## liSTo (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it's louwrens koen attorneys. I don't have their contact details with me but you can google them. They are on park street in hatfield.

All the best!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Charlotte23 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I appreciate it!!

Best wishes


----------

